# Accidents keep ocurred......



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

I had the same issues with Abby - quite a headache! One dog I had was trained in two weeks, some take quite a LOT more time! Sigh.... I wish they were all easy, you have to take them out a lot, every half hour, watch them every minute. Might help to have a smaller crate, sometimes it doesn't matter. All dogs are not created equal....!! Good luck!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Like the about poster says....Tess I trained in three weeks, Liza took more than three months. And still Liza doesn't tell me when she has to go. It will come, just be consistent.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

He is still a baby and these things take time, consistency and patience. If you stress about it, he might sense it. It gets better, I promise!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Seagodess (Dec 6, 2012)

How often do you take him out? As others said, he's still young, its to be expected. Watch him very close, monitor his water, take him out every 15-20 minutes. I cant tell you how much laundry I was doing from all the rags I was using cleaning up the messes at that age. Milla didn't stop having accidents until around 3-4 months old. And really it would have taken much longer if we hadn't gotten bells.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

The "lightbulb" generally comes on around 4 months old. Before that, it's usually hit and miss, though they do get better.


----------



## CITIgolden (Mar 9, 2013)

Are you using the wee pads? it's a transitional solution until your puppy figures out to give signals. Puppies have unpredictable schedules and the guidelines you get in most books don't always apply. 

I never crated KC and in the beginning I would take him out almost every hour but he'd still sometimes go on the wee pad in between...I personally (and please don't listen to my advice) believe it's a mistake to crate dogs and then expect them to suddenly figure out that they're not supposed to go in places they don't feel are their mini-homes - i.e. your apartment. That is unless you have a lot of patience to teach them. I gave both of my dogs complete freedom in the apartment, corrected them when I caught them in the act (s****d up when I didn't) made sure to take them out often enough but from an early age they've both treated the entire house as their home. 

In addition, I haven't had chewing problems either. That said I did get kicked out of a foster program when I told them I wasn't crating dogs, despite the fact that they were perfectly housebroken.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

House training is a process. I have trained ten Goldens to not eliminate in the house. Some took days, others months.... It is a process, at four months, many have a clue...


----------

